# I´m trying to build myself a fundamental spirits base.



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

*I´m trying to build myself a fundamental spirits base.*

......


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: I´m trying to build myself a fundamental spirits base.*

Im assuming you're talking about building a bar at home...

IMO, a well stocked bar will contain these spirits, Ill put my favorites and standbys in my bar in parentheses...

BASIC CLEARS (IMO not necessary to spend a lot here, pick some good brands and save your money for other stuff)
-Vodka
-Gin

TEQUILA
-Silver Tequila (El Tesoro, Herradura, Don Julio, Chinaco, Cazadores)
-Reposado or Anejo Tequila (Herradura, Don Julio, El Tesoro, Sauza Hornitos for mixing drinks)

RUM (try to find some rhum agricole, made from sugar cane in lieu of molasses and IMO much more delcious)
-White Rum (Havana Club, Neisson Rhum Agricole Blanc, Brugal White, La Favorite Rhum Agricole, Rhum Clemente) 
-Aged Rum (Neisson Rhum Agicole Vieux, El Dorado 15, Santa Teresa 1796 Solera, Ron Zacapa Centenario 23)

BOURBON/RYE
-Standards (Knob Creek, Makers)
-Ultra Premiums (Bookers, Van Winkle Family Reserve, Blantons)

IRISH WHISKEY
-Standards (Bushmills, Powers)
-Ultra Premiums (Redbreast, Clontarf)

SCOTCH (whew, where to begin...I lean towards peaty stuff here so bear that in mind)
-Blends (I keep Johnny Black on hand)
-Single Malts (for starters id buy a highland, and islay, a coastal/island malt, and a sherried speyside -my suggestions would be 1)highland park or Talisker 10 2)aberlour a'bunadh or glenfarclas 12 3)laphroaig 10 cask strength or laphroaig 15 or ardbeg 10 4)Glenmorangie 15 or Oban 14 or Springbank 10 100 proof

LIQUERS
-Cointreau or Grand Marnier for Margaritas

BITTERS/AMARI/VERMOUTH
-I keep Fernet Branca and Campari on hand all the time
-Vermouth (martini and rossi or cinzano, not a big martini drinker so i buy whats on sale)
-get some Angostura bitters for drinks


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: I´m trying to build myself a fundamental spirits base.*

Oh damn!! Thanks a lot bro....I planned to get back to my thread later on, because I needed more time to collect the brands I´ve been recommended, but you really did one heck of a job.

Thanks again.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: I´m trying to build myself a fundamental spirits base.*

Adsantos13 has offered you a very good, very complete list. It does, however, go a bit beyond a basic bar in my opinion but we all have different views of what should be included.

Personally, I would skip the Irish Whiskey and single malt scotch for a basic bar unless you already enjoy them or have a favorite cocktail that requires Irish Whiskey. Likewise, you can probably get by with a single Tequila unless you are already a Tequila fan.

When it comes to the clears you don't need to spend a lot of money but certainly don't buy bargain basement types as you will notice a marked difference in certain cocktails and particularly drinking vodka straight. Check out Svedka for a very high quality yet inexpensive vodka (around $18 and second only to grey goose imo). The Gin will be based on your personal preferences.

Additionally, I would add a decent cognac or brandy. Now as to brands....

If cost is an issue I'd be happy to make some value suggestions (read as: I'm cheap but still like the good stuff so I've become a very value oriented drinker).

:al


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: I´m trying to build myself a fundamental spirits base.*

Thanks for the info!! Please recommend some good brands, which aren´t too expensive


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: I´m trying to build myself a fundamental spirits base.*

DOH! Cognac and Brandy arent my favorites (I do LOVE Calvados though), but I cant believe I forgot to add in that section!

I usually keep a basic Armagnac, Cognac, and Calvados on hand. Again, this might be going a tad far for a basic bar...if you want some suggestions though I usually go for the basic Darroze VSOP Armagnac, Domaine DuPont Calvados, and for "cognac" I get the Germain Robin Alambic Brandy, actually made in California using French methods. Its less than $40 and IMO can compete with much more expensive "real" (aka made in france) cognacs.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: I´m trying to build myself a fundamental spirits base.*



akatora said:


> Thanks for the info!! Please recommend some good brands, which aren´t too expensive


Here are a few suggestions. Keep in mind these are based on my own experience and cheap ass nature.  These are just my everyday value choices, anybody who drinks a particular drink frequently would probably prefer to upgrade what they use (for me this means rum). All are widely available and prices are in VA by the 750ml bottle. Now that I typed this up I realize how much I spend on liquor a year, I think I need a drink. :tg

Vodka: Svedka ($15) is the best value in liquor I have found period. Great vodka and very reasonable. For me this is second only to Grey Goose amongst vodkas but costs only half.

Gin: Unless you are making martinis, Seagrams ($12) will cover most needs. If you drink martinis you will need something a bit better, for me this means Bombay Saphire ($25) but my friends and I don't drink enough martinis to justify anything other than Seagrams.

Tequila: Not to familiar with Tequila. Also largely depends on how you intend to drink it.

Rum: Personally I refuse to buy white rum. Every drink I've made with white rum seems to improve with darker rum. My go to is Mount Gay Eclipse ($16), very sippable and does well in a mojito. For rum and cokes I typically go for Meyer's ($17) because I like the heavier body and more robust flavor though it lacks the complexity of the Mount Gay. Black Seal is also a good choice at around $16 but can be hard to find. Personally I'd probably pick up Black Seal ($16) and Eclipse ($16), between the two they cover most needs.

Whiskey: A decent Bourbon is a must for a well stocked bar. Evan Williams Single Barrel ($24) and Elijah Craig 12yo ($19) are both good choices for a well priced top quality Bourbon. I hate to admit it but for mixed drinks I buy Evan Williams Green label at $14 a handle (I attend a Southern university so we drink the stuff like water). Jim Beam ($14) is a much better choice than EW for a basic mixable bourbon. Jack Daniels ($22) is an integral part of many bars and not to be discounted. I would probably choose the Evan Williams Single Barrel ($24) and Green Label ($8) so I had something to sip and mix cheaply but I drink a lot of bourbon and cokes as well as bourbon and gingers. A more moderate drinker of bourbon would probably be better off with Jim Beam ($14).

Blended Scotch: As far as blended scotches are concerned, J&B Rare ($20) is likely the best value (way better than red label imo) while Johnnie Walker Black ($35) is certainly one of the better overall blended choices. I am no afficianado but when I am going to drink a blended I typically go for J&B. Adding single malts will defiantly bump up your outlay considerably.

Cognac / Brandy: Look toward adsanto's suggestions as I am sure he has more experience with these than I.

Others: Angostura Bitters (10oz around $10), as mentioned by adsanto, are a must. An everyday dry vermouth will likely suffice (Martini & Rossi $7). I would suggest you go ahead and buy a bottle of simple sugar as well, makes life much easier.

Hope this helps! :al


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: I´m trying to build myself a fundamental spirits base.*

Simple Syrup is a great suggestion TU09...it can be easily made by mixing 2 parts sugar to an 1 part warm/hot water. Stir until it dissolves completely, bottle, then place in the refrigerator to cool. It will last pretty much indefinitely. Cheaper this way than buying at the store.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: I´m trying to build myself a fundamental spirits base.*



akatora said:


> Thanks for the info!! Please recommend some good brands, which aren´t too expensive


Vodka- Skyy is a decent inexpensive one; good for mixed drinks

Rum- Appleton makes a quality rum without being super-premium priced

Tequila- Sauza makes great tequila with low to premium prices. I'll take regular Sauza over Cuervo Gold anyday...

Gin- I love Bombay Sapphire, but Beefeater is great and a few bucks cheaper...

Bourbon- Makers Mark is not too expensive and excellent. Best bang-for-your-buck.

Scotch- Glenlivet is a nice single-malt that is a few dollars more than the blended

Triple Sec or Orange liqueur- I prefer Citronge, made by Patron. I can find it at my Trader Joes for $15, but it might be higher elsewhere. It's fantastic alone or mixed in margaritas or sidecars. Cheaper and IMO, tastier than Cointreau.

Vermouth- Noily Prat, dry or sweet.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: I´m trying to build myself a fundamental spirits base.*



oddball said:


> Gin- I love Bombay Sapphire, but Beefeater is great and a few bucks cheaper...
> 
> Vermouth- Noily Prat, dry or sweet.


Great choice for vermouth (dry only) but I have to disagree on the gin selection. 
I drink lots of Martinis and the occasional G&T in the summer and keep both Boodles and Plymouth on hand. Boodles has become harder to find but Plymouth is widely available here. It's $20-27 a bottle, depending on where I shop.

Wild Turkey makes a nice rye...


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: I´m trying to build myself a fundamental spirits base.*



oddball said:


> Triple Sec or Orange liqueur- I prefer Citronge, made by Patron. I can find it at my Trader Joes for $15, but it might be higher elsewhere. It's fantastic alone or mixed in margaritas or sidecars. Cheaper and IMO, tastier than Cointreau.


I just picked up a pint of Cointreau this week to work on my Mexican Martini recipe, I looked at the Citronage but didn't pick it up as I hadn't heard anything about it. I'll have to pick a bottle up when the Cointreau runs dry, thanks.


----------

